# Spousal support and Children issues....Help!



## docc (Apr 30, 2011)

My divorce will probably be final in Sept/Oct!! I hope, and this leads to a 2 part question. Im abit nervous and would like your opinions on this.

Question 1
I'm the father and have custody of 2 boys ages 17 and 20, my wife had an affair and moved out approx 16 months ago. She pays child support for one child. Heres my problem, my kids wont have any contact with their mother at all, they are bitter!
My 17 yr old has been through counseling, i suspect smokes marijuana and is just plain angry, he also is failing school. He is angry with me as well, He is distant and stays to himself, although fine around his friend? What to do?

Question 2
As my divorce nears I worry some about spousal support we have been married 22 yrs. In ohio she is entitled to 7 yrs.
We both have high school educations , she earns 17.50 per hr and i earn 22.50 hr. I do work some overtime though. She moved out and has been living with her boyfriend for 16 months now. Do you think the judge will award her spousal support?


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

Unlikely she will get spousal if she hasbeen working and continues to work.

Do you have an attorney?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## docc (Apr 30, 2011)

yes, I have an attorney. She (my attorney) feels based on our 1st pre trial that she wont get any either, but it still weighs on my mind. Couple of years ago I worked 2 jobs, and it shows a much higher income but I quit that almost 2 yrs ago.


----------

